# Fallout 3 has stopped working



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

hi, i have a problem with fallout 3 game of the year addition. I installed the game on my computer with Windows 7 Home Premium. It installed fine. I ran the game and selected to start a new game. as the new game was loading it went to a black screen and said fallout3 has stopped working. what do i do. i reinstalled it and it still did not work. if anyone can help me please reply, thank you.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*,
Could you please post your full system specs.
A good program to use is Everest from my sig.


----------



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

what do u mean, i have a chipset series, usually if your computer is not powerful enough it foes not even let you do yo the start menu. but i got farther than that so i know my computer has the speed. my computer has a 320 GB hard drive, its a laptop, Windows 7 Home Premium, 4 GB of Ram. I do not know any other specs.


----------



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

i also really don't understand how everest works, sorry.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

He means to use everest to show us your full system specs.

Fallout 3 is a pretty powerful game. Intel chipsets are not powerful, if you load a menu or something that does not mean you can run the game. If opening a menu was the same power as running the game, games would have lower system requirements.

EDIT: I just saw your post, okay this is what you do..

run Everest as admin and let it load..

Now look for a tab that says computer click that then look for summary, click that. 

Post your system specs.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes just click the "Summary" tab in Everest and post that info here.


----------



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

theres so many spec how do i post them all


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Just post the simple stuff like:
CPU, GPU, RAM


----------



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

My Ram has 4 GB, my CPU is a Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium T4300, 1600 MHz,(10.5x152) though i dont know what GPU is


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

GPU stands for Graphics Processing Unit, more commonly known as Graphics card or Video card.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Would you happen to know the maker and model number of your laptop? I can find the specs out that way as well and post back here.


----------



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

my computer is an asus and the model is a K60IJ


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Asus K60IJ-RBLX05?

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/asus-k60ij-rblx05/4505-3121_7-33776104.html


Price as reviewed / Starting price $499
Processor 2.1 GHz Intel Pentium Dual Core T4300
Memory 4GB, DDR2 667 MHz
Hard drive 320GB 5,400rpm
Chipset Mobile Intel GM45 Express
Graphics Intel GMA 4500MHD
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
Dimensions (WD) 14.6 x 10.1 inches
Height 1.4 inches
Screen size (diagonal) 16 inches
System weight / Weight with AC adapter 5.6 / 6.6 pounds
Category Mainstream

If this is your laptop, here is your problem.


> Graphics Intel GMA 4500MHD


I'm afraid your laptop cannot play fallout 3, and laptops aren't really upgradable. My advice would be to save up for/buy a desktop, since they can be upgraded and they are better for gaming.


----------



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks but i just got this laptop for christmas and i have a 700 GB desktop i got last year but it dose not have a graphics card so fallout 3 wont work in my desktop


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

You can probably can get a video card in that one, if you list the specs. Unless that is prebuilt, just give me the model number.


----------



## propwash0 (Dec 30, 2009)

i cant afford a video card right now


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Unfortunately a GMA4500 cannot and probably never will be able to play Fallout 3. I think there was one project that tried to downgrade the shaders the game used... They got the game to load, but it was essentially unplayable, even on lowest settings on 800x600 resolution.

I'm sorry, but there's just no way without a new graphics card.


----------

